# Want to make winter clothes



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Ace mtn wear in santa fe might be a good start... he might even sell you the bizness if you're interested... custom ski wear, shorts, river duffels, etc... has all the sewing machines, fabric cutting patterns and sheat. don't have the # (no SF phonebook) right now. since i'm at work in taos. Packcloth and cordura are the main materials, which makes the stuff either 'lowertech' or outdated but if you want to pay for the schoeller or goretex im sure its possible.... 
hope this helps, and i could get the number after my 48 hr shift is done if you need.

we used to rock the bombproof but nonbreathable ace gear when i was a grom. i would go home soaked in sweat every night, but those trees feared my ski gear. :shock:


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

Nevermind Ace Mtn Wear. The owners are done (one went into the movie business and the other started a hair salon). 

The guy to talk to is Dave, owner/developer/designer/manufacturer of this small start up gear company called One Ghost. It's a one man operation right now and he is super nice and willing to share info with ya. 

check out http://www.oneghost.com


----------

